# Heard of this guy...Chris Lubbe?



## Xhale (7/10/14)

so there's this guy hopping about England doing talks and so on about his time as Nelson Mandela's bodyguard and apartheid and all the stuff that gets headlines.

I'm interested, so cranked up google and cannot find anything about him before his entry to the Uk scene around 2 years ago.

I cant find a list of Madiba's bodyguards or any reference to this guy on a .co.za site...everything seems to have happened in recent times on .co.uk sites....so really, just trying to find out if he is legit.

Has anybody got better google-fu and can find something about this guy corroborating his story, besides what he says on his site? 
http://www.chrislubbe.co.uk/about-me-2/

He's also a Unicef childrens champion, but I dont know if that is able to be checked at all...I know I cant find anything confirming that either.

Stinks? Perhaps.


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Never heard of him.


----------



## Xhale (7/10/14)

I just hold hold of Unicef UK and they confirm he is a Children's Champion. Based on their criteria, it seems you fill out a form and make a promise to do good etc ...so it doesnt mean much. We could all be Children's Champions by this afternoon for no fee.

Man, something doesnt sit right here...


----------

